# ODNR Proposes Horsepower Upgrade for Burr Oak Lake to Increase Fishing Access



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

09-09-08 Proposal: motors greater than 10 horsepower could operate at "no wake" speed

More...


----------

